# Gentoo 1.4 rc1 + stage3

## ilikefree

 :Question: 

Primero, saludos a Todos.

Baje el livecd-basic-1.4_rc1-r2.iso y el stage3-i686_pentium3-1.4_rc1.tar.bz2; y con WinISO, abro la imagen y le agrego el archivo del stage, y luego vuelvo a grabar la ISO, (siempre con WinISO); luego con EasyCdCreator, grabo esta "nueva" imagen ISO.

Luego reinicio la PC,para que arranque desde el cd, empieza a cargar Gentoo y me sale lo siguiente:

#########################

--Copying and symlinking files from CD to populate!

--Switching to tmpfs root filesystem

exec:chroot: No such file or directory

<0>Kernel panic: Attemped to kill init!

##########################

El procedimiento de agregar el stage a la ISO original ¿Como deberia ser???, ¿hay que tener algo en cuenta?Muchas Gracias.

----------

## acoromi

Yo lo hice de manera diferente. 

Me bajé la ISO del live-cd i la quemé.

Luego bajé el stage3 y lo dejé en una pariticion FAT32 que tengo para "casos varios".   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Meto el cd grabado, reboto y el equipo arranca gentoo sin problemas.

Entonces, donde en la guía de instalación pone que te bajes el stage que quieras (con lynx), yo monto la particion FAT32 y copio el fichero stage*(lo que sea) en /mnt/gentoo y sigo con las instrucciones de la guía.

No sé si te habré ayudado.

----------

## ilikefree

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Gracias por contestar.

Tiene que existir alguna forma de agregar el stage* en el mismo cd de booteo, creo que cuando WinISO, me vuelve a grabar la imagen, con el stage3, me crea complicaciones(altera algo en la imagen), que luego al bootear desde el cd, el proceso de instalacion lo detecta y no le gusta.

Gracias.

----------

## Javier Lopez

Yo no lo he probado pero aqui explican  como añadir ficheros a la ISO http://www.geocities.com/robm351/lifebook/

en la sección  custom kernel

----------

